# Jaedan Anthony Case is here :)



## mommytashaX2

I was going to wait to post this but Jaedan is asleep and I am not feeling that tired right now (even though I may regret that later).

Jaedan was born at 9:00 am on June 24th 2008. I would say that I had a fairly quick labor, which was to be expected because labor with my daughter was only 4 hours. It all started at about 1:00 am on June 24th. I was feeling contractions that were mild, but I was afraid to acknowledge the fact that they were contractions because I had had a couple false alarms and I didn't want to jinx it.

I went to bed hoping that they wouldn't go away. I was having contractions hat were lasting a minute and were coming every 20 minutes. At around 4:00 am, I couldn't sleep anymore because I felt them becoming more intense, not unbearable, but they were able to wake me up. My contractions were now every 15 minutes and lasting about 90 seconds. The pain was coming in and out of intensity within the 90 seconds... It felt like the contractions would go away and then come back... I hated this!!!

I went into the bath for a bit and tried to go back to sleep but the pain would not let up. I was able to handle the contractions and I called the hospital when they were 10 minutes apart (which was at 7:00 am) and was advised to come in if I felt that I needed to because I had a history of fast labor. When my contractions were 7 minutes apart, I decided to go into the hospital because nothing was helping with the pain and I needed something to cope. By the time we got to the hospital, it was 8:20 am. When the Dr. checked me, they had confirmed that I was already 9 cm dilated and would be ready to push soon. Because of this, I was given nothing for the pain and the option for the epidural was out the window. They broke my water and contractions and pressure were at their peak at this point so it was time to push. By 9:00am, I heard the cries of my baby boy and he was out!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

He weighed in at 8lbs 3oz and 52 cm long. He had a full head of hair and several stork bites on his legs, arms and back :) He is so precious and I still can't beleive that a day ago, he was inside of me... Great experience (despite the pain) and great outcome. We're home now, all doing well.

Now that pregnancy is over :cry: I want to thank all of the ladies who supported me over the last nine months on this forum. You all have helped so much to cope with so many things and I appreciate each and everyone of your comments and suggestions. For all those who have not yet given birth, just take this time to appreciate your pregnancy because even though I love my little boy more than anything in this world, I miss my belly and the anticipation and the feeling of carrying a life inside your own body. 

So here's to a new chapter and the experiences left to come....

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## WaitingForYou

Congratulations. You did well, no pain relief. Well I hope iI have quick labours, they soon like the best haha. 

Glad everything is okay. Enjoy your little man :D


----------



## lynz

congrats can't wait for the pics


----------



## sammie18

Congrats on your lil boy!!! Cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## Mummy2Many

Congratulations!!!


----------



## miel

congratulations! rest and take care:)


----------



## Younglutonmum

Massive Congratulations 

:hug: to you both

xXx


----------



## trickysgurl

Awww and what an amazingly perfect name too.. It just flows! Congrats again!


----------



## Samantha675

Congrats!!! Now go get some sleep!!


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations x


----------



## AquaDementia

congrats!


----------



## Sparky0207

Congratulations!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## carries

Congrats...cant wait to see piccies! xx


----------



## Gabi

Congratulations! :hug:


----------



## Ema

Congrats XX


----------



## Blob

Congrats :)


----------



## smartie

congratulations, enjoy your new baby boy!


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations! I know what you eman about missing being pg, I was the same with my first, Im enjoying this pregnancy while it lasts!

well done xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Congrats hun! How lucky are you having such a quick labour?! And I forgive you for going before me even though we were both due on the same day lol

Now get some rest, you'll need it!


----------



## kookie

congratulations xx


----------



## gde78

Congratulations. Can believe he's still not even due yet!


----------



## Belle

Big congratulations!! well done! xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

many congratulations! And a wonderful birth story! Amost bought a tear to my eye!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats


----------



## elles28

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats hun!!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats xxxxxxx


----------



## clairebear

congrats on ur lovely birth story hun xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats and welcome to baby Jaedan xXx


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations


----------



## greenkat

Congrats on your baby boy!!!!


----------



## wilbrabeany

ahhh congratulations.xx


----------



## Beltane

Congratulations! Welcome to the world Jaedan!


----------



## babezone

congratulations x x


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations!!


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations!!


----------



## posh

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## mommytashaX2

Thanks everyone!!! I'm still working on the pictures but my camera is giving me a hard time.. I'll have them posted as soon as I can get them on my computer. Thanks again :D


----------



## vicky

congratulations hunny


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done :D


----------



## Lizziepots

Congratulations. You lucky lucky thing. Lovely name too xxxx


----------



## Frankie

congratulation x


----------



## babyblessed

congratulations pet; well done going without pain relief!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni xxx


----------



## sweetsammi

congratulations! x


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats Hun :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. x


----------

